# Fender Flares for Flash?!?!?



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

im debating on weather i should get the eubrani gtr bodykit fender flares or if i should just go with some z3 fenders. im gonna get a full body kit eventually but i want to add somthing to the car soon to add a lil spice and not look so stock! but my question is that if i do the fender flares without the rest of the bodykit will it line up ok like where the flares end and the side skirts should begin. if i did that would it look tacky??? ill prob just end up going with the z3 fenders if not. but then in the future if i wanted to add the fender flares would the still fit with the z3 slits there??? thanks, chris


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the gtr kit flares with out the rest of the kit would look........to put it nicely........stupid. but that kit is the best looking kit imo. the others are mostly tacky. the gtr is very very smooth and subtle until your right up on it. and th z3 fenders im not a fan of but its your car


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah thats what i figured. well there not the z3s persay there actually these http://www.**************.com/products.php?id=Ni95Sentra&make=Nissan&mcat=Fenders&scat=Fiberglass%20Fenders  the third ones down the F1's i kinda like'em better than nothin. ok well what about the fenders with the sideskirts but without the bumpers?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If all you plan on changing are the fenders then I don't suggest getting the flares (unless you decide to do the whole 6pc. kit). I agree though, the F1 fenders are probably the best looking out of those.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

irontom said:


> I agree though, the F1 fenders are probably the best looking out of those.


x2

you can use the gtr bumper, side skirts, and rear with out the flares. but you cant really use the flares with out either of those because the flares........flare out then they wont connect to anything and there will just be the abrupt cut off were they end, are arnt full flares like some of those you can buy for a civic, they just add the top part were the sides and bumpers leave off


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Leave Z3 fenders for actual Z3's. I'm getting sick of seeing BMW mirrors, fenders and headlights on non BMW cars. Get something "Nissan" or unique.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nismoweapon said:


> Leave Z3 fenders for actual Z3's. I'm getting sick of seeing BMW mirrors, fenders and headlights on non BMW cars. Get something "Nissan" or unique.


*AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks for the info on the gtr options. i think i agree with the majority on the bmw fenders though. but what do you think of the f1 fenders??? check the link above and let me know what you think


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they are ok.....much better than the others, and they are not stealing any oem design trying to be something they are not


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My fenders are pretty unique...



















The F1's aren't bad...better than the other 2 on that page...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

arent' those the syndicate fenders?

I like mine I just need to get them on and painted.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^^^^those are the "BMW" fenders on the site he linked to, my question is what bmw were they on lol i have NEVER seen a bimmer with that style fender on it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, they are the Syndicate Kustomz fenders.

I'm also getting universal flares for the rear.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^^^^^^^those are the "BMW" fenders on the site he linked to, my question is what bmw were they on lol i have NEVER seen a bimmer with that style fender on it


bw2, NOT BMW. And mine are still differnt then those, I mine have a second vent down on the fender. and BTW mine are VIS


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Those are bullet fenders as far as im concerned.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Yea, they are the Syndicate Kustomz fenders.
> 
> I'm also getting universal flares for the rear.


will the wheel well be smaller with those fenders? you know how b14's have the front wheel well bigger than the back, would those even it out? if so i may buy some, cause they look slick, but smaller fender would be nice too. someone said the jdm lucino fender had a smaller wheel well, just wondering if those would be the same way.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Being that the Syndicate fenders are molded from OEM fenders, they will have the same wheel well dimensions.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Being that the Syndicate fenders are molded from OEM fenders, they will have the same wheel well dimensions.


i think flared fenders would sell well.....they should get on that....or some bolt on, like those bush whaker for jeep flares with the resest bolt pockets that would be cool


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

microsweper said:


> im debating on weather i should get the eubrani gtr bodykit fender flares or if i should just go with some z3 fenders. im gonna get a full body kit eventually but i want to add somthing to the car soon to add a lil spice and not look so stock! but my question is that if i do the fender flares without the rest of the bodykit will it line up ok like where the flares end and the side skirts should begin. if i did that would it look tacky??? ill prob just end up going with the z3 fenders if not. but then in the future if i wanted to add the fender flares would the still fit with the z3 slits there??? thanks, chris


unless you get the whole kit, getting just flares is ricy


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^listen to him! he has the kit without the flares (=ok) bt the flares without the kit= shiznit


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

microsweper said:


> yeah thats what i figured. well there not the z3s persay there actually these http://www.**************.com/products.php?id=Ni95Sentra&make=Nissan&mcat=Fenders&scat=Fiberglass%20Fenders  the third ones down the F1's i kinda like'em better than nothin. ok well what about the fenders with the sideskirts but without the bumpers?


Andy Auto Sports are a bunch of punks. I just followed your link to check it out and looked at the Kombat kit for my car and they have pics of my car with ALL the mods that I have done to the kit. I called them and told them that they did not have permission to have my kit on ther site and they sadi that they did not care and put me ino the owners voicemail box that was full.
(*&^%$&* I am so mad.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they may have changed it but i dont see it?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> they may have changed it but i dont see it?


Click on the Kombat kit pic and you will see it. 2nd & 3rd pic are mine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

start a thread in ot........some of the guys know what to do. i know for sure that mike young knows. but you can report it some were and they have to take it down


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks I will.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Fuck that, get a lawyer.

At the bottom of every page on their site, they claim ownership of all the images.

They are profiting off of your images, that you did not give them permission to use..
They are breaking multiple laws.

Hmm, they are also using pics of my friends SE-R for the GT-R kit....

Just because it's the internet does not mean that copywrite laws don't exist.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^ is right, get a lawyer


----------

